# Chris King ISO Hub conversion



## arlai (May 15, 2009)

Good day guys! I am using iso 9mm QR on my fox racing 32 vanilla . thinking of upgrading to 36 van so is there any conversion kit from 9mm to 20mm for my King?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

arlai said:


> Good day guys! I am using iso 9mm QR on my fox racing 32 vanilla . thinking of upgrading to 36 van so is there any conversion kit from 9mm to 20mm for my King?


I want to know first how you converted the rear to an Internally Geared Hub, since you are in this forum.......... 

CK makes adapters, if your hub will take them, buy them and install them. Contact the King website or your LBS.


----------



## arlai (May 15, 2009)

arlai said:


> Good day guys! I am using iso 9mm QR on my fox racing 32 vanilla . thinking of upgrading to 36 van so is there any conversion kit from 9mm to 20mm for my King?


Good day Chris King replied. It is not possible to convert from 9mm to 20mm for the front hub. only able to convert it to for iso 9mm i am only able to convert to 15mm with the adjusting cramp.


----------

